# Best bike for around $500?



## Elmar66 (Feb 21, 2012)

Current ride is a 20 y/o hard frame Raleigh, looking for something softer on the old bones and the wallet.....

Went to theLBS today and found a Specialized Hardrock, current year, 21 in frame, front suspension with disk brakes, new for under MSRP for about $460.

Would I do any better with Giant, GT or other brands for the same setup?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Nope, at that price range, it's pretty much all the same. But GT's are nice frames to start with. The Avalanche series is a nice starter frame with low-end components easy to replace when they will give up. Shop around your lbs and see what they have to offer. If it's simply for fun riding and no hardcore, you'll be ok. Otherwise wait for more money and look into the used market for a more decent bike that won't cost you weekly upgrades.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

very little that is trail-worthy for $500 new. I would look for a used bike or raise your budget to $700-900 for something that will hold up to any real trail riding.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For $500, get a used bike. Have you been maintaining your bike yourself? You're probably already reasonably well equipped to look at bikes.

The squeeze the front brake and rock test you use to make sure your headset and hub are right also applies to suspension forks. Disc brakes should work, just as V-brakes and cantilevers should.


----------



## freebie_10 (Jan 31, 2012)

I bought a Cannondale F8 2009 model and was thinking if this can be good enough for trails?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

freebie_10 said:


> I bought a Cannondale F8 2009 model and was thinking if this can be good enough for trails?


It will get you started. Very entry level but adequate to get you out there.


----------



## grandmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

Get a 2011 Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. You can get one for around the same price as a 2012 regular hardrock.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

freebie_10 said:


> I bought a Cannondale F8 2009 model and was thinking if this can be good enough for trails?


Blog | Surly Bikes

That said, try to avoid buying upgrades for it, beyond pedals, tires, a stem and a saddle.


----------



## JonasV (Feb 20, 2012)

If I were considering doing something similar and buying a lower end bike with the intention of possibly upgrading the components if I get more into riding, what would be the bike with the better frame? The Hardrock or the GT? Would they both be similar in trms of getting upgrades to brakes, fork, and cassette?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JonasV said:


> If I were considering doing something similar and buying a lower end bike with the intention of possibly upgrading the components if I get more into riding, what would be the bike with the better frame? The Hardrock or the GT? Would they both be similar in trms of getting upgrades to brakes, fork, and cassette?


 Which GT? If your talking about the Aggressor you mentioned in your other thread then the Hardrock is much better. If your talking about the Avalanche (the GT that really competes with the Hardrock) then the "upgradeability" is really the same so the important thing is fit and feel, which one do you like to ride.


----------



## freebie_10 (Jan 31, 2012)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> It will get you started. Very entry level but adequate to get you out there.





AndrwSwitch said:


> That said, try to avoid buying upgrades for it, beyond pedals, tires, a stem and a saddle.


I knew it, I was going the wrong way. I was planning to upgrade the parts, come to think of it I was planning to upgrade everything except the frame. :madman:

Thanks for your reply, will just save up for another bike once I have completely used it.


----------



## SpecializedJim (Mar 8, 2012)

grandmachine said:


> Get a 2011 Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. You can get one for around the same price as a 2012 regular hardrock.


What he said, I just went this week to get my first mt bike and will be getting the 2010 hardrock disc 29er. The msrp is $520 but since it's a left over they will be giving me a nice % off.


----------



## SpecializedJim (Mar 8, 2012)

I also forgot to add that I've been doing a lot of researching around and the top bikes in this price range was specialized followed by trek. That's not only on this site but also a few others.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Elmar66 said:


> Current ride is a 20 y/o hard frame Raleigh, looking for something softer on the old bones and the wallet.....
> 
> Went to theLBS today and found a Specialized Hardrock, current year, 21 in frame, front suspension with disk brakes, new for under MSRP for about $460.
> 
> Would I do any better with Giant, GT or other brands for the same setup?


Check out the Airborne Guardian, it's $599.00 and is a very
well equipped bike at that price.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

I was in the same position about a week ago and was heavily considering the Trek 3700 disc and the Giant Revel 1. Ended up walking out with a Specialized Hardrock disc 29er. Just go and ride some bikes. That will be more useful than anybody's opinion.


----------



## Blazing Hornet (Mar 8, 2012)

What about a Norco Bushpilot w discs? They are ~$600 new, and you can find used ones for cheap. Great bike to start on anf do XC.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't understand why everyone is saying a $500 bike is not trial worthy when in fact it'll ride perfectly fine on the trials. When i first joined mtbr and read that i had to spend at least $1000, then it was at least $2000 for a solid bike. Did a little bit more reading and then it was $3000 for a real all mountain bike... I find it rediculous to have to spend that amount of money just to go riding on trails when in fact a $500 bike is more than adiquate. There is no need to spend $2000 just to ride the trails. Heck you can even do that on a walmart bike.
In fact, I went out and bought a Gary Fisher Advance for $400 for my first bike, took it to the trails and it did fine. I went just as fast and faster than some people with $2000 bikes. Its not the bike that makes you go fast, it's the person on the bike. If you are going to just stick on the trails, a $500 bike is fine and will get the job done. If you want to tackle steep terrian where there are no trails, then you might want to save up to that $3000 or even $4000 class of bikes.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I race a Specialized Hardrock. And show people on more expensive bikes its rear wheel from time to time. But, you really do get something when you spend more.

Every part on a cheap bike is subject to premature failure and many are disposable - no maintenance parts available, or not compatible with industry standard stuff. (Suntour cranks, I'm looking at you. Formula crappy, unsealed open bearing hubs, ditto. Suntour forks - why no ride kits?? Although I don't know if they last anyway...)

My own bike has ended up as the awful warning for upgradeitis. Rather than saying what's been replaced, I'll say what's original. The seat post. Maybe the headset spacer.

My circumstances got a little crazy when the economy slowed down in 2009, and while I see myself as being right where I need to be (back in school, studying something that maybe I should have studied to begin with) I haven't had things turn un-crazy, and replacing the whole thing hasn't really been feasible. If I'd had a job when I decided to try racing, though, I like to think I'm smart enough that I'd just have ordered a whole new bike, with more appropriate everything. Whether you pay for things up front or you're backed into having to buy them as they break (early,) you end up spending a fair amount, either money, time, or both, on having a mountain bike that functions well consistently. I think a Deore build (including the hubs and crank, none of this Formula/Suntour BS please) and Recon fork would be a kickass value.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I also have a $500 bike that I have been riding for 5 years, a Gary Fisher Wahoo disc. I have only started upgrading this year. Recently did hydro brakes and now waiting a new SID race fork and cane creek headset. I vote for trying out a lot of bikes and finding one that you like. A good bike shop won't push you to buy more than you're willing to pay. It's easy for a lot of Internet mountain bike gurus to tell you to pay more or just increase your budget to get something better but some people don't have the restrictions of a budget.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Felt Nine Flow 29er for $100 more.


----------



## acti0njacks0n (Mar 9, 2012)

How much is a GT LTS-4 worth?


----------



## w98seeng (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I think buying used is almost always the best way to go. Yes, bike technology has changed in the last 10 years but not so much that there would be a great difference between a new bike and an older one. or So to get a used bike with very good components for around the same price as a cheapie bike to me is a no brainer.

Here is an example, and no, I am not using this as a way to advertise my bike I am selling, only to show what is available in the used market.

I have a used Rocky Mountain Vertex with XTR and XT components that I am selling for $600. It is 11 years old, but it is in amazing shape, Take a look here and tell me this bike is not better than any $500 bike you can get now. There are no discs on the bike, but the XTR V-brakes can stop on a dime.

Buy used, look around, you'll get a lot more bike for the money.

Ian


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For me, the sweet spot would be a little newer. Already having disc brakes makes it easier to replace parts one at a time if it comes up. Getting nice non-disc forks and wheels, for example, is getting harder and harder. Not impossible but you don't have market saturation doing you favors on the pricing anymore.


----------



## w98seeng (Jun 13, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> you don't have market saturation doing you favors on the pricing anymore.


Funny, I was just thinking about this the other day. Brifters have been out for more than 20 years and since all road bikes (more than $450) come with them, you would figure the market was saturated and the price would go down, but no, they are still expensive. Even used it's hard to get a pair for less than $140.


----------



## LBCdan (Mar 11, 2012)

I asked the same question (to myself) and I figured I would get a better used bike for $500 than a new one. I hopped on craigslist and found a 3 month old Marin Alpine Trail 29er. Saved around $450.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## lakenrockstar (Mar 5, 2012)

i agree with most of the posters that you don't need a crazy expensive bike to have fun on the trails. it all depends on what you want to do with it. if you bash it around and take it off high drops and jumps then it won't last as long, but a lot of mountain bikers within the $500 don't tend to do so as much. i have personally been looking into KHS and think they are good bikes for the money. Specialized makes great bikes though and i know many people who have the hardrock. have fun out on the trails!


----------



## w98seeng (Jun 13, 2008)

Or, you can go with something like this. The price included shipping also,

Bikes Direct have some very nice bikes. The only negative I have heard about them is the bike needs to be partially assembled and set-up when you get it. If you are not handy, this can cost another $50 - $75 at your LBS.

If you compare this bike to the Hardrock at your LBS there is no comparison. For example, the Motobecane has Deore and XT 9 speed running gear, where the Hardrock is X.3 and 7 speed.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I go back and forth on BD's bikes.

The first time I saw the web site, it looked so much like a scam that I didn't bother to think about it any further.

But people kept talking about them, buying bikes from them, and generally seeming to have as many customer service successes as disasters with them. Now I don't think they're a scam. They're definitely not as good a deal as they claim to be. The specs are very uneven, and I'd put the SRP of a comparable LBS bike about halfway between the price and the pretend price of a BD bike. I've also seen some BD bikes on the trail and at races, though, and those owners I've talked to have been pretty stoked on them. They seem to fall into two groups - people who can size a bike pretty well from a geometry chart and people who are clueless enough that they could just as likely be riding a department store bike. If I like track racing, I think my next bike will actually be from BD, though...

For me, the big value-added from buying locally, especially if you're a beginner or you're getting a bike in a class you don't already own, is that you get a chance to ride some bikes.

Not all bikes ride the same, by design, and it does matter. Not all bikes fit the same, even with the same nominal size, and that matters too.


----------



## ptkevin (Feb 18, 2012)

look into an entry level 29er hardtail. many companies make em and they offer the best performance for in your price range


----------



## sugart (Mar 6, 2012)

Dawes Haymaker 1500 from Bikesdirect


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

I have Northrock XC6, bought it from Costco. Real bike, awesome price.


----------



## lawrencebosox45 (Mar 17, 2012)

it has to be used, even if you don't really want to buy used.

There are deals, especially for MTBs that are to be had from craigslist. MTBs and expensive roadbikes are the kind of thing that people impulse buy a lot... and collect cobwebs throughout the garages of america.


----------



## five-ohh (Mar 19, 2012)

a lbs has a 2011 hardrock 29er disk for 500 but i feel like thats not a great deal.. any input


----------



## five-ohh (Mar 19, 2012)

plus im not a fan of the milky color


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

c-list is your friend , I found mine after searching and missing out on a few deals , by the time you figure out what fits you , something will pop up , I was all set on spending $1000,00 on a bike and ended up finding an almost new Diamondback Overdrive in my size for $260.00 , its doesnt have top of the line components , but it is a solid base to build on as things wear out or break


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

I just ordered a trek Wahoo 29er from my LBS for a little over 500 out the door with tax and such. the CL market around here had been really hit or miss. Seems like a lot of people think their bikes are gold plated. Mostly to do the nice weather the past 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

five-ohh said:


> plus im not a fan of the milky color


I know your feelings about color , but I can look past that if the price is right , see what I meen


----------



## rocketfoot (Mar 16, 2012)

*Hardrock*

Wife has a 2012 specialized hardrock and loves it.


----------



## Reverend_Maynard (Mar 16, 2012)

Seems like a decent price on that 29er to me.

I wouldn't suggest a noob to buy used. There's a lot of value to be had in your relationship with the LBS you buy your bike from. Once you know what you want and how to evaluate a used bike, then hit CL.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

I got into mountain biking last year and got a GT Avalanche 3.0. It shifts great compared to other mountain bikes i've tried out, the brakes are fantastic for stock and the front forks have been working excellent for me even after some decent sized jumps. I haven't bottomed out the forks yet on a jump or any obstacle for that matter.

With that said its not perfect. I'm not sure if its cheaper quality wheels but I've had to adjust the spokes a few times already even though there aren't to many miles on the bike. The front forks might be to soft if your a bit on the heavier side. I'm 148lbs and the damping seems to be about perfect on the large frame (I don't know if the medium frame has softer damping or not). Even though the brakes work very well the rotors do warp easily but they aren't to warped that its an issue and I would prefer and easier pull to get more braking force.

For the $460 that I paid for it I'm very satisfied.


----------



## PrinterTom (Mar 22, 2012)

These threads are helpful for the newbie I am....


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Noob to MTN bikes here. Been riding 20" freestyle bikes all my life and still have my '94 Haro Blammo. Looking to ride some trails, do a little jumping, etc.

I found a 2005 Kona Cowan (all original parts) for $300 used. I checked the bike out personally and it all seems good except for the rear brake sticking a little and needing a tuneup. Minor scratches near the rear frame but no cracks I could see, etc.

Is this a good bike for the money?

Sorry if I am hijacking the thread. I figured if we were discussing used bikes this could get answered. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

*500 bux*

this is not a cheap hobby if you are serious about riding real trails.if all you can spend is 500 bucks on a bike id get a redline monocog.i have one and love it. other than that i would either buy a good used bike or save up around a 1k and buy a decent hardtail from you lbs.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

If you must have gears and you're already in the Redline dealer,check the d440 (would be a model year old,I think they dropped it-if my shop has more than one,yours might too),and as a former Monocog AND d440 owner,they served me well for _years_ :thumbsup:

I wouldn't shy away from Bikesdirect either (saw it mentioned a couple times up there),I used to own a used Dawes Deadeye (steel 29er SS was easily upgraded to disc brakes AND rear gears for a 1x8 or 9). You will have minor assembly (if bought new),and on the less expensive side might be a bit heavy,but don't let bike snobs tell you you need to spend twice (or more) than your $500 budget-just stay away from dept store bikes IF riding much more than dirt paths. It doesn't have to be an expensive hobby-once you have your bike and gear (helmet,patch kit,multitool,etc) alls you have to do is get more smiles per mile :thumbsup:


----------



## Restricted (Jun 11, 2011)

lov2bike01 said:


> I have Northrock XC6, bought it from Costco. Real bike, awesome price.


I have this in my stable and suprised at the trails I have taken it on. Nothing has bent or broken yet. It is heavy, but for a few hundred bucks most will be.


----------



## TommyTDL (Mar 20, 2012)

Go used - call around to local bike shops and ask them what they have in trade-in inventory. They are motivated to move them out and you can get some amazing deals.


----------



## drwbry (Mar 23, 2012)

I just pulled the trigger on a Windsor (made by Fuji) Cliff 29R Comp for $550 from bikesdirect. Seems to have awesome components for the price. All Shimano Deore dyna-sys. Hyrdaulic breaks. Rock Shox fork. That's a steal to me IMO.
I have heard almost all good things about BD. The people that typically have negative things to say are concerned about the MSRP listings, but honestly, who cares about that...the end price is what matters.

Good luck!


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

I do agree that you do not need a $2000 bike to have fun on trails, but I don't agree that a wallmart type of bike will do the job. Maybe if you are lucky. I took one of those on a 20 mile Saturday night lake loop trail in Jasper, AB and by the end of the day, everything was rattling loose, not to mention it was inadequate in braking performance etc. Next was much easier Overlander trail in Jasper. Bike had to be pushed back to truck by the end of the day, as the pedal broke off. Many parts look like they are not replaceble or propriatery. I don't think they are tough enough for real trials, they are perfect around town, or a fireroad. That is just my experience anyway. 

Now for a bike around $500. How about this Sette Reken for $599 from pricepoint.com? 

Frame: Sette 6061 heat-treated aluminum
Size(s): 14", 16", 18", 20"
Fork: RockShox Dart 3 Coil 100mm Travel
Shifters: Shimano Deore 9 speed
Front Derailleur: Shimano Deore
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Deore 9 speed
Shifter Cable/Housing: Shimano
Brake Levers: Avid Elixir 3
Front Brake: Avid Elixir 3 Hydraulic Disc 160mm Rotor
Rear Brake: Avid Elixir 3 Hydraulic Disc 160mm Rotor
Brake Cable/Housing: Avid Elixir 3
Crankset: Shimano Deore SL-590-L 44/32/22T (175mm all sizes)
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Deore
Cassette: Shimano Deore 9 Speed 11-34
Chain: Shimano HG 53
Headset: 1 1/8" CNC machined alloy cups and caged ball bearings
Handlebar: Sette XLR 3/4 Low Riser, Alloy, 31.8mm
Grips/Tape: Sette Type S Lock On, Black w/ Black Clamps
Stem: Sette Edge, 31.8mm (90mm 14", 100mm 16", 110mm 18/20")
Saddle: Sette Rev w/cromo hollow rails
Seatpost: Sette APX, Alloy, 27.2mm
Wheelset: Mavic XM117, Disc Rims w/ Formula Hubs, 14g stainless black spokes
Pedals: Wellgo alloy platform
Front Tire: Kenda Nevegal, 26x2.1 DTC, Kevlar Bead
Rear Tire: Kenda Nevegal, 26x2.1 DTC, Kevlar Bead
Color(s): Blazin' Red
Warranty: 5 Years
Weight: 28.50 (with pedals, 18")

I never rode it so I cannot comment but would consider test riding it. It seem very well speced for the price and its only $100 more that original budget. Anyone rode this bike, or any other Sette bikes here?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a friend who has/had one (Sette Reken) and liked it very well. (I'm with you on the Wlaayworld Special...ONLY for paths,not trails-if I didn't say it I meant it :thumbsup.....but I'm not so sure the OP is still looking anymore,he hasn't commented since the opening question (unless I missed one?)


----------



## Ranger Mac (Mar 31, 2012)

$500 bikes from 5 years ago is not what you are getting today for $500, the market has gone up in the last few years and manufacturers are cutting cost with components and a lot of forks. That being said, depends on the trails and intensity of the rider. If you are strolling and enjoying the view with some fun downs and ups, then just north of $500 WILL GET IT DONE with minimal pains. 

I have no doubt that $500 will not work for some of the riders here, because it wouldn't have worked for my previous interests because there is just to much trail out there for those bikes. However, for the stroller and ease of enjoying the trail $500 can still find a bike that works. I would look at some deals on Giant's Talon 29er 2 or the Hardrock 29er Disc (some steals on Sport disc would better serve you) both are slightly over the $500 mark, but both are available on sale most of the time around $550.

Good luck, I am getting back into it after multiple deployments overseas, marriage, and a baby. I sold my Prophet with lefty fork a few years ago and really am looking at more casual trail bike that I can take the wife along with. I had been riding for many years and now I am excited for the wife to join me. 

I am looking at the 2012 Giant Talon 29er 2 (sale priced $549) and Spec'd Hardrock Sport Disc 29er currently (sale priced $609). Currently leaning hard on the Talon


----------



## Tnadeau07 (Mar 25, 2012)

I just picked up a 2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er for $615 at a LBS......... Hope i end up liking it..... It was between that and the Giant Revel 0 .........


----------



## mavvy911 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm torn between trying to save up more and get a Giant Revel 1 or possibly get a Giant '08 XTC 2 ($425)off Kijiji, if it's actually in good shape. I wasn't planning on going used, but the XTC looks to be in good shape from the picture


----------



## thinblueline50 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm trying to get back into the mountain biking scene again but didnt want to spend too much right now. I sold my Cannondale Tandem Mountain Bike and used that money to buy me and the wife a brand new bike each. Problem for me was there were crap bikes on craigslist or local ads. I did some checking on bikes at the LBS for frame design, components, price, etc and started looking online. I ended up buying two bikes from bikesdirect.com. A Dawes Roundhouse 2500 FS $450.00, and a Dawes Haymaker 1500 HT $429.00. They were on my front porch in 2 days. It took me about 1 1/2 hrs for each bike to assemble and adjust everything. To my surprise, they actually seem to be built pretty well and ride really well. The LBS bikes were about $150 - $200 more for the same type of components etc. You can also go to bikeisland.com and get the same bikes on scratch and dent sale (mainly scratched) for typically $50 less. We will see how these bikes hold up.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

At the bike shop I picked up a 2012 Trek 3500 disc. Had it out today which was better than sitting in front of the tv with laptop looking at the $1500 bikes


----------

